
Startup Idea - echolima
Seeing the airbag for cyclists post earlier, why not airbag for seniors as hip protectors? I have to imagine insurance companies would love this.
======
echolima
Airbag for cyclists:
[http://www.hovding.com/?utm_expid=37988497-0.onzg4jq0RsKvXrg...](http://www.hovding.com/?utm_expid=37988497-0.onzg4jq0RsKvXrgwOlw3lw.0)

